# What a driverless world could look like (Wanis Kabbaj)



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Who is Wanis Kabbaj?_ As the director of global strategy for healthcare logistics at UPS, Wanis Kabbaj finds ways for organizations to transport their temperature-sensitive medicines and biotechnologies safely around the world. For more than 16 years, Kabbaj's professional engagements have always revolved around transportation and innovation. Some of his ventures involved helping EADS Astrium use its satellite space transportation expertise in unexpected markets or participating in the global launch of Logan, a revolutionary low-cost vehicle, that helped Renault-Nissan harness a surprising growth in emerging markets. Source_



> I see cities as living beings. And when I discover them from far above, I like to find those main streets and highways that structure their space. Especially at night, when commuters make these arteries look dramatically red and golden: the city's vascular system performing its vital function right before your eyes.
> - Wanis Kabbaj, Source





> ...Isn't it absurd that we created cars that can reach 130 miles per hour and we now drive them at the same speed as 19th-century horse carriages?
> - Wanis Kabbaj, Source





> In the US alone, we spent 29.6 billion hours commuting in 2014. With that amount of time, *ancient Egyptians could have built 26 Pyramids of Giza*. We do that in one year. A monumental waste of time, energy and human potential.
> - Wanis Kabbaj, Source





> ...This is the moment I realized that biology has been in the transportation business for billions of years. It has been testing countless solutions to move nutrients, gases and proteins. It really is the world's most sophisticated transportation laboratory.
> - Wanis Kabbaj, Source





> It is estimated that up to *30 percent of urban traffic is generated by drivers looking for parking*. Do you see the 100 cars around you? *Eighty-five of them only have one passenger.* Those 85 drivers could all fit in one Londonian red bus. So the question is: Why are we wasting so much space if it is what we need the most? Why are doing this to ourselves?
> - Wanis Kabbaj, Source


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Who is Wanis Kabbaj?_ As the director of global strategy for healthcare logistics at UPS, Wanis Kabbaj finds ways for organizations to transport their temperature-sensitive medicines and biotechnologies safely around the world. For more than 16 years, Kabbaj's professional engagements have always revolved around transportation and innovation. Some of his ventures involved helping EADS Astrium use its satellite space transportation expertise in unexpected markets or participating in the global launch of Logan, a revolutionary low-cost vehicle, that helped Renault-Nissan harness a surprising growth in emerging markets. Source_
> 
> 
> ​


Keep the United Nations Globalists the Hell away from my car my home,& my meals !


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

The one thing I agree with is how absurd our commutes are.

Many jobs can be done at home or in remote workplaces within walking distances. The rest of the workforce should live much closer to their workplaces.

We know how much it really costs to own and operate vehicles, because it's our business. But regular commuters rarely take the time to calculate how many _thousands of dollars_ (and hundreds of hours) they spend every year just to get to and from work. Essentially, they buy cars to get to work to earn money that they use to pay for their commuting costs. WTH?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

renbutler said:


> ...Many jobs can be done at home or in remote workplaces within walking distances.


Agreed.



renbutler said:


> ...The rest of the workforce should live much closer to their workplaces.


The economics of real estate will make this very difficult.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> The economics of real estate will make this very difficult.


I'd change that to...

_The economics of real estate can make this difficult in some cases._


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Many jobs can be done from home. But guess what?

A whole lot more can't.

And as someone mentioned.....the economics of real estate kill the idea of localized living before it even takes a breath. Add to that, most people are not willing to go backwards in giving up freedoms and convinces. They just won't do it with out force. It's not realistic anyway. As much as we like to think we are all about sharing and some thing for everyone, we really are not those people.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Many jobs can be done from home. But guess what?
> 
> A whole lot more can't.


That wasn't just implied, it was explicitly stated. 



Red Leader said:


> Add to that, most people are not willing to go backwards in giving up freedoms and convinces. They just won't do it with out force. It's not realistic anyway. As much as we like to think we are all about sharing and some thing for everyone, we really are not those people.


But that's my point. Many people are _choosing_ to spend thousands of dollars a year on commuting costs, buying new cars and financing them for years, and trading them in upside down on their loans.

I'm not saying anybody should be forced out of commuting. Far from it! I'm a libertarian at heart on many issues, so I would never go there.

I'm just saying that too many people are making a horrible choices, and then complaining that they can't get by. Commuting isn't the only example.


----------

